# ASX 200/ASX 300 index constituent lists



## mrWoodo (16 November 2006)

Hi there,

Can someone please tell me where I can download what companies the ASX 200, 300, etc. is currently comprised of ?

I've searched everywhere on the asx site, no luck. The closest I can find is a link to the Standard and Poors site. The page has an excel file to download for the ASX 300 Metals and Mining index, but not for the other indices? I can view bits of them at a time, but I'm really hoping for a csv or xls file to feed into some software I'm writing.

Thanks,
Woodo


----------



## Prime (16 November 2006)

*Re: ASX200 / ASX300, etc lists*

This link lists many of the ASX indicies. You can select the index you want and you pull down the constituent lists from there ...

Standard & Poors 

I don't think they list the All Ords because it is not an index that they recognise (I.e. they didn't create it so therefore it isn't worth worrying about)


----------



## mrWoodo (16 November 2006)

*Re: ASX200 / ASX300, etc lists*

Aha, found it thanks.

Have to click on the given index, then 'constituent list', then click 'Download table' and it comes thru as an Excel file.


----------



## kaveman (16 November 2006)

*Re: ASX200 / ASX300, etc lists*

try this site, I find it useful for ASX
http://www.metastocktools.com/#downloads


----------



## mrWoodo (17 November 2006)

*Re: ASX200/ASX300, etc lists*

Kaveman, plenty of interesting links on that one.

Thanks,
Woodo


----------



## RichKid (17 November 2006)

*Re: ASX200/ASX300, etc lists*

The commsec website (free account opening) has index constituent listings as well but I think the S&P site is the best.


----------



## Muschu (22 August 2009)

*Re: ASX200 / ASX300, etc lists*



Prime said:


> This link lists many of the ASX indicies. You can select the index you want and you pull down the constituent lists from there ...
> 
> Standard & Poors
> 
> I don't think they list the All Ords because it is not an index that they recognise (I.e. they didn't create it so therefore it isn't worth worrying about)




Resurrecting an old thread briefly in looking for the ASX300 list.  I went to the S&P website shown in this thread but suspect the website has changed.  

Any thoughts on the best way to find a clear stock list of the ASX300 [and 200 for that matter]?

Help appreciated.

thanks

Rick


----------



## supermatt (22 August 2009)

*Re: ASX200/ASX300 index constituent lists*

this is the site I use. Its good 

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...es_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html


----------



## Muschu (22 August 2009)

*Re: ASX200/ASX300 index constituent lists*



supermatt said:


> this is the site I use. Its good
> 
> http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...es_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html




Got it!  Many thanks - appreciated.


----------

